# Why do I still care?!?



## SecretTears (Jul 18, 2010)

This evening I saw STBXH driving in his car and there was another woman in the passenger seat (not OW, someone new who I don't recognize). We've been separated almost 3 months. Why is it making me so sad? 

I also got a flirty valentine email from this guy I know. It is not reciprocated on my part (the last thing I need right now is another relationship). I felt really flattered but at the same time I cried because it feels weird that it is not from STBXH. 

So I'm having a little VDay pity party this evening. 

I thought my heart and mind kicked him to the curb, good riddance, I am better off without him. 

I shouldn't care anymore. WTH is happening to me?


----------



## BFGuru (Jan 28, 2013)

It's called, we all feel a little bipolar going through this journey. My emotions fluctuate so much in a minute by minute basis since he dropped the bomb. It's ok to have a little self pity. Just don't let it get you down for too long. Hugs.


----------

